# MyStringDolls - Halloween Collection - String Doll Keychains & Voodoo Keychains



## Mr Ghoul (Aug 2, 2010)

*www.mystringdolls.com* - Hi there - we have just opened up a new section of the site dedicated to Halloween! You can see some of the collection in the pic above.

We have a range of Halloween and Horror themed String and Voodoo Doll Keychains. Each one is about 2" high and 1.5 inches wide. 

These are handmade String Dolls which make for a fun haunt addition, decoration item or little gift for Halloween. Each one comes with a chain or keyring so you can hang them to show them off.​
Pop me a PM or come and have a look at the site if you would like to know more. Shipped worldwide.

Mr G ​


----------

